# What books on divorce does everyone recommend - Not save your marriage books



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I am currently at the point where I want to start reading books on how to move forward from a divorce. My C recommended "Rebuilding: When Your Relationship Ends" by Bruce Fisher and Robert Alberti. I would be interested to hear what anyone else has read that helped.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Mars and Venus Starting Over: A Practical Guide for Finding Love Again After a Painful Breakup, Divorce, Or the Loss of a Loved One 
by John Gray, PhD.

I thought that book pretty much nailed down my feelings during this time and the advice in there and knowledge in that book has really helped start to turn my heart around. I thought I was the only man going through this that felt exactly how he described. It was enlightening and creepy at the same time since I saw myself and mt stbxw right on those pages. Read it, I think when you start the first section you won't put it down. It helps you understand some of the dynamics of what is happening to us right now and where we want to be in the future.


----------



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

i was also recommended "rebuilding". haven't started it yet but must be a good one if two counsellors have recommneded it.


----------

